# Electronic ignition



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thinking about converting the 656 to electronic ignition, need some sources for the kit, etc


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Pertronix kits can be gotten at most auto parts stores. Our CIH dealer even stocks them. Maybe check there too. About $70 last kit I got for one of our grain trucks.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Do it! Money well spent and the machines run so much better...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Do they offer a similar kit for a Ford 801?

That's what our forklift is, an 801 tuned around, points and condenser, seems at least once a year fiddling with the ignition as its running like crap.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I dealt with this company a number of years ago while tractor pulling antiquers. If I remember I bought my electronic ignition from them. If you are doing that and have a few dollars to spare, I would also recommend a MSD box. I noticed a few HP increase on the dyno by adding the MSD box to my non-pulling tractors as well. I even put a MSD on an old TD9 dozer that started on gas and switched to diesel; it make it fire and start so much better. If you can't tell, I really like electronic ignition and MSD boxes.

http://www.dennyscarbshop.com/index.html

73, Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

mlappin said:


> They would offer a similar kit for a Ford 801 would they?
> That's what our forklift is, an 801 tuned around, points and condenser, seems at least once a year fiddling with the ignition as its running like crap.


They should. Doesn't Ford use Holley distributors? They had a kit for our International B414 tractor, which no one seems to have parts for.

Didn't know you used to pull antiques glasswrongsize. What weight classes did you run? I have a 450 Farmall that's been torn apart for almost 7 years. Still don't know what direction to go with it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've done 2 Pertronix kits, an Ignitor I and an Ignitor II. The Ignitor I was the better of the two. Both governed engines. Be aware that leaving the ignition switched on with the engine not running can burn out the module of an Ignitor I. BTDT, at the MOST inconvenient time.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. Looked up a couple different places all seem to be around $90 which is very reasonable compared to peckering around with it getting it to run good


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We converted our 350U to 12 volt and electronic ignition. Made a world of difference. it is still a little picky in that the distributor cap needs to be in good shape. This time of year we get condensation in the cap which can make it run rough until engine gets hot and cooks the water out..


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Great, Thanks for pointing out yet another cool time saving item I need to spend money on!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Didn't know you used to pull antiques glasswrongsize. What weight classes did you run? I have a 450 Farmall that's been torn apart for almost 7 years. Still don't know what direction to go with it.


I pulled a Farmall H. Pulled 3500# thru 4500# cut tires (18.4x34 on 20"rims) and could pull 55&6500# with uncut 15.5x38...If I could borrow enough weight to get her up there. Finally threw away trophies from State Fair and my gut outgrew my jacket earned for being points champion.

The most rewarding part to me, I did all of the work myself...except the paintjob...no one done that (rust)

Finally sold the tractor and it is somewhere in Mississippi wreaking havoc the last I talked to the new proud owner.

73, Mark


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> I dealt with this company a number of years ago while tractor pulling antiquers. If I remember I bought my electronic ignition from them. If you are doing that and have a few dollars to spare, I would also recommend a MSD box. I noticed a few HP increase on the dyno by adding the MSD box to my non-pulling tractors as well. I even put a MSD on an old TD9 dozer that started on gas and switched to diesel; it make it fire and start so much better. If you can't tell, I really like electronic ignition and MSD boxes.
> 
> http://www.dennyscarbshop.com/index.html
> 
> 73, Mark


You made me do it! Ordered a electronic point for my ford 641.

Thanks for the connection and idea. As well of course for helping me spend money


----------

